
The Perfect Server - Ubuntu Intrepid Ibex (Ubuntu 8.10) - joschi
http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-8.10
======
tialys
Maybe I'm missing something but isn't the installer for Debian usually smaller
and more tuned for servers, and isn't this command line only version of Ubuntu
basically the same as Debian? Why use Ubuntu for servers?

~~~
cabalamat
_Why use Ubuntu for servers?_

In my case because I use it on the desktop, I like it and I'm used to it.
Ubuntu may well be similar to Debian, however I've never used Debian and I
know Ubuntu is similar to Ubuntu.

~~~
davidw
Right - they're both good, but several things about Ubuntu do it for me:

1) Since it makes such a nice desktop, I can run the same thing on desktop and
server, which is handy, and a good way to reduce nasty surprises.

2) The regular release schedule is a good way of doing things.

3) I can run it on _all_ the computers in the house, including my wife's,
which makes it less of a hassle to keep track of.

------
pierrefar
A how-to that shows you how to set some servers doesn't make the final
solution "perfect".

And why don't they have any "perfect servers" based on Windows? Surely for
some applications Windows would be a good solution too?

~~~
olefoo
> Surely for some applications Windows would be a good solution too?

No.

That's the old model, as of last week you should stop paying too much for your
Operating System every couple of years and start paying too much every month
to run you applications in the Azure Clouds.

